# Solved: Computer freezes seconds after log-in; Safe mode works perfectly well



## Rsfadia (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello all. As the title might imply, I am writing this while my computer is in safe mode. After I click on an account when I boot normally, it will freezes a few moments later on the desktop. I'll post my information below and follow the instructions given. Thank you!


OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: AMD Turion(tm) II Dual-Core Mobile M500, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3836 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD M880G with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4200, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 294513 MB, Free - 170121 MB;
Motherboard: TOSHIBA, Portable PC
Antivirus: AntiVir Desktop, Updated and Enabled


----------



## 247techie (Jan 22, 2011)

I would recommend you running a scan only from Hijackthis and adding the log here so more experianced users may be able to help you accurately.Im saying this because I belive that your start-up programs may be causing this issue.


----------



## Rsfadia (Dec 27, 2011)

I just tried installing it, but I don't have the clearance to when I'm in safe mode. Is there anyway around this or something else I should do? Perhaps a similar program that doesn't require installation?


----------



## 247techie (Jan 22, 2011)

You should be able to download the portable version from here. 
But let me remind you that you may need an Administrator account to do some changes.


----------



## 247techie (Jan 22, 2011)

Run Hijackthis and do a 'System Scan Only' after the scan save log and paste it in the forum.


----------



## Rsfadia (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you techie, here are the results:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
Scan saved at 11:37:02, on 12/27/2011
Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v9.00 (9.00.8112.16421)
Boot mode: Safe mode with network support

Running processes:
C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avcenter.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avscan.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware\mbam.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\windows\SysWOW64\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\chrome.exe
C:\Users\Owner\Downloads\HiJackThis.exe

R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\Windows\SysWOW64\blank.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *.local
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
R3 - URLSearchHook: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentBar\tbuTo1.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - MRI_DISABLED - (no file)
O2 - BHO: My Personal Homepage - {0538CF1C-8419-4800-ADBB-0C00C799FDA2} - C:\Users\Owner\AppData\Roaming\Genieo\Application\IEPlugins\bin\IEWrapper.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: RealPlayer Download and Record Plugin for Internet Explorer - {3049C3E9-B461-4BC5-8870-4C09146192CA} - C:\ProgramData\Real\RealPlayer\BrowserRecordPlugin\IE\rpbrowserrecordplugin.dll
O2 - BHO: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ConduitEngine\ConduitEngin0.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live ID Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentBar\tbuTo1.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: uTorrentBar Toolbar - {bf7380fa-e3b4-4db2-af3e-9d8783a45bfc} - C:\Program Files (x86)\uTorrentBar\tbuTo1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Conduit Engine - {30F9B915-B755-4826-820B-08FBA6BD249D} - C:\Program Files (x86)\ConduitEngine\ConduitEngin0.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [StartCCC] "C:\Program Files (x86)\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Core-Static\CLIStart.exe" MSRun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ToshibaServiceStation] "C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\ToshibaServiceStation.exe" /hide:60
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TWebCamera] "%ProgramFiles%\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Web Camera Application\TWebCamera.exe" autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PRISMSVR.EXE] "C:\windows\system32\PRISMSVR.EXE" /APPLY
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avgnt] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avgnt.exe" /min
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [APSDaemon] "C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Apple Application Support\APSDaemon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTTask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "c:\program files (x86)\real\realplayer\Update\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files (x86)\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /autoRun (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\RunOnce: [mctadmin] C:\Windows\System32\mctadmin.exe (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~2\MIF5BA~1\Office12\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files (x86)\common files\microsoft shared\windows live\wlidnsp.dll
O11 - Options group: [ACCELERATED_GRAPHICS] Accelerated graphics
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files (x86)\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O18 - Protocol: wlpg - {E43EF6CD-A37A-4A9B-9E6F-83F89B8E6324} - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Live\Photo Gallery\AlbumDownloadProtocolHandler.dll
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Alg.exe,-112 (ALG) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\alg.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: AMD External Events Utility - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Scheduler (AntiVirSchedulerService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\sched.exe
O23 - Service: Avira AntiVir Guard (AntiVirService) - Avira GmbH - C:\Program Files (x86)\Avira\AntiVir Desktop\avguard.exe
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree WiMAX Service (cfWiMAXService) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFIWmxSvcs64.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Gadget Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFProcSRVC.exe
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: Cron Service for Prey (CronService) - Fork Ltd. - C:\Prey\platform\windows\cronsvc.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\efssvc.dll,-100 (EFS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\fxsresm.dll,-118 (Fax) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\fxssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdate) (gupdate) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: Google Update Service (gupdatem) (gupdatem) - Google Inc. - C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: @keyiso.dll,-100 (KeyIso) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: McciCMService - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: McciCMService64 - Alcatel-Lucent - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Motive\McciCMService.exe
O23 - Service: @comres.dll,-2797 (MSDTC) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\msdtc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\System32\netlogon.dll,-102 (Netlogon) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\psbase.dll,-300 (ProtectedStorage) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\Locator.exe,-2 (RpcLocator) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\locator.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\samsrv.dll,-1 (SamSs) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\snmptrap.exe,-3 (SNMPTRAP) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\snmptrap.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\spoolsv.exe,-1 (Spooler) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\spoolsv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\sppsvc.exe,-101 (sppsvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\sppsvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TMachInfo - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Service Station\TMachInfo.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Optical Disc Drive Service (TODDSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\system32\TODDSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Power Saver (TosCoSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\Power Saver\TosCoSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert Service - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA HDD SSD Alert\TosSmartSrv.exe
O23 - Service: TPCH Service (TPCHSrv) - TOSHIBA Corporation - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TPHM\TPCHSrv.exe
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\ui0detect.exe,-101 (UI0Detect) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\UI0Detect.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vaultsvc.dll,-1003 (VaultSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\lsass.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\vds.exe,-100 (vds) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\System32\vds.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files (x86)\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\vssvc.exe,-102 (VSS) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\vssvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%SystemRoot%\system32\Wat\WatUX.exe,-601 (WatAdminSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\Wat\WatAdminSvc.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%systemroot%\system32\wbengine.exe,-104 (wbengine) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbengine.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%Systemroot%\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe,-110 (wmiApSrv) - Unknown owner - C:\windows\system32\wbem\WmiApSrv.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: @%PROGRAMFILES%\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe,-101 (WMPNetworkSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files (x86)\Windows Media Player\wmpnetwk.exe (file missing)

--
End of file - 10153 bytes


----------



## 247techie (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry for the late reply. I just want you to check the option 'Last known good configuration' in the Advanced option menu. This is how to do it: Link


----------



## Rsfadia (Dec 27, 2011)

It's alright, any help is really appreciated. I did what you asked and nothing changed; it froze like usual. I also attempted a system restore to the earliest date available and it also didn't work :/.


----------



## 247techie (Jan 22, 2011)

Okay I want you to goto the start menu and type 'msconfig' and Enter, it will open up the system configuration window.
There you will find a tab called 'General' there tick the option 'Diagnostic Startup' afterwards click OK and restart the computer.

Let me know how it goes


----------



## BottleSheep (Dec 28, 2011)

I suggest you scan your system, the registry. I don't know if this would work on safe mode but try CCleaner.


----------



## Rsfadia (Dec 27, 2011)

To bottle: i did a malware and virus acan, they both detected nothing.

To techie: that diagnostic start-up loaded. No freezing; not sure what that means or what to do with that information..


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

i would go along with 247techie other than on msconfig i would remove all start up items, do a clean boot
you may have an issue with the utorrent and all its gubbins you have installed plus the possible ip address proxy overrider you have also
download if you can

http://www.resplendence.com/download/whocrashedSetup.exe


----------



## Rsfadia (Dec 27, 2011)

fel1x said:


> i would go along with 247techie other than on msconfig i would remove all start up items, do a clean boot
> you may have an issue with the utorrent and all its gubbins you have installed plus the possible ip address proxy overrider you have also
> download if you can
> 
> http://www.resplendence.com/download/whocrashedSetup.exe


Well, while I was in that diagnostic start-up, I read your hunch and uninstalled Utorrent and its toolbar. While I was in the control panel, I also uninstalled a couple of other programs that I realized I haven't used in a while and had no need for. It seems like you were right about Utorrent because I restarted the computer and booted normally, and the computer works! Thank you so much fel1x and techie for your assistance. I guess I should mark this thread as solved?


----------



## fel1x (Jan 23, 2011)

yes please


----------



## 247techie (Jan 22, 2011)

It's Great to here that it worked, and fel1x was right I would have suggested the same thing, but was bit late, anyway glad to have helped.


----------

